

Ask HN: How much to pay for a domain for a side project? - anon_account

I'm looking for a domain for a side project and found one that I am particular to.  It is being domain squatted, with a sell price of 350$.  How much does a domain name matter?
======
hugh3
While I'm generally against supporting the domain squatting industry, if I
were you I'd sit down and spend an hour making a list of ten other possible
names that don't completely suck and actually are available. If you still
think that the $350 domain name is worth $350 after that, then go for it.

~~~
Ascendancy
I second this idea, pretty smart and I've done this before with some of my
projects

------
rmc
I would suggest against it. It's almost certainly possible to pick another
domain name, and just use that. If you're just starting off, and no-one knows
about your brand, then you can just as easily switch to another branding.

The only reason you should pay lots for a domain name is if it's hard or
impossible to switch. i.e. you're already invested in that brand.

For example, openstreetmap.org is basically "doing to google maps what
wikipedia did to encyclopedias". They have been going for years, and have ~
200,000 users. openstreetmapS.org (not the S) was squatted. They eventually
raised funds and bought it. It made sense for them since they had already a
lot of brand awareness of "open street map", and it's so easy to add an 's' to
the end.

------
jacquesm
For a 'side project' that is at the hobby level it is clearly too expensive,
if you plan on eating of it some day you can expect to invest a large multiple
of that worth of time and effort anyway, presumably you'll recoup that.

To date I have only bought a single domain ever from someone other than a
registrar, usually with a bit of thinking I can come up with one that is not
already taken, in your case that might be impossible, hard to judge without
more info.

Best of luck with your side project anyway!

~~~
anon_account
Thanks, it's not a fickle fancy, been looking for others for maybe a few
weeks? In the meantime, I'm hacking at it, both in other domains and the side
project itself. It's something I like, and while expensive for a side project,
not super expensive. I'll see if I change my mind when the code is closer to
done!

------
tumblen
The ideal domain name is memorable, easy to spell and pronounceable. I think
these 3 factors matter a fair amount.

If that is the exact domain you want, I'd say $350 is a pretty good price as
long as you're serious about the project.

~~~
anon_account
That's the real question, isn't it, whether I'm serious about the project.
I'll give it some thought, thanks.

~~~
tumblen
Luckily, you don't need the domain to get started. Keep working on the project
and if it continues to excited you, grab the domain.

